# Comfort Panel nicht über VPN Verbindung erreichbar



## SPSGreenhorn (11 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich. Folgende Konfiguration S7 300 CPU 314 und TP1200 Comfort Panel, Projektiert über TIA V11 SP2 Update 5. Über einen VPN Tunnel erreiche ich die SPS problemlos, nicht aber das Panel. Ping kommt bei beiden an aber über die Online Diagnose im TIA erreiche ich nur die SPS. So sieht meine Netzansicht aus: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Grüße und danke im Voraus!


----------



## dentech (11 Dezember 2015)

Hast du einen Router am Panel eingetragen?


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (11 Dezember 2015)

Das ist ne gute Frage  ich werde schauen ob mein Kollege vor Ort das für mich herausfinden kann. Ein andere Kollege meinte das es ggf. daran liegt das die VPN Schnittstelle einige Ports verschlossen hat die für die PC-Panel Kommunikation nötig ist..


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (11 Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich das HMI bei mir auf dem Rechner lokal simuliere, sollte ich dann nicht wenigsten Werte sehen?


----------



## ChristophD (11 Dezember 2015)

SPSGreenhorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich das HMI bei mir auf dem Rechner lokal simuliere, sollte ich dann nicht wenigsten Werte sehen?



wenn die simulation auf dem PC ne verbindung zur steuerung hat ja, dafür muss das am PC auch richtig konfiguriert sein, stichwort PG/PC Schnittstelle in der Windows Systemsteuerung muss richtig eingestellt sein.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (11 Dezember 2015)

SPSGreenhorn schrieb:


> Ping kommt bei beiden an


Du meinst, die Antwort auf einen Ping von Deinem PG durch den VPN-Tunnel zu dem TP kommt zu Deinem PG zurück? Dann scheint die Gateway-Einstellung des TP korrekt zu sein. Oder antwortet ein anderer Netzwerkwerkteilnehmer auf den Ping?




SPSGreenhorn schrieb:


> So sieht meine Netzansicht aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum ist in der Projektierung das TP1200 und die 314 per Ethernet und zusätzlich per MPI verbunden? Ist das wirklich so?




SPSGreenhorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich das HMI bei mir auf dem Rechner lokal simuliere, sollte ich dann nicht wenigsten Werte sehen?


Deine Simulation sollte sich mit der fernen echten CPU verbinden und Werte anzeigen, wenn 
- die Verbindung HMI zu CPU via Ethernet projektiert ist
- und der Zugangspunkt STEP7ONLINE auf TCPIP (ohne Auto!) eingestellt ist.

Harald


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (14 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Christoph, PG/PC Schnittstelle müsste richtig konfiguriert. RemoteControl ist VPN Verbindung.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hallo Harald, ob wirklich der Panel auf den Ping antwortet weiß ich nicht. Ich werde heute Nachmittag nochmal mit dem Administrator telefonieren.
Ja, das Panel und die Steuerung sind auch über MPI Verbunden.
Anbei nochmal die Online Diagnosen zur SPS und zum Panel: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ich bin so langsam mit meinem Latein am ende... Weiß jemand ob die Panel PC Kommunikation über andere Ports als die PG/PC Kommunikation läuft?

Danke für die Hilfe!
 Gruß,
Tiago


----------



## ChristophD (14 Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ist den wirklich die Intelkarte im VPN?
Ich kenn das so das nach dem Starten des VPN ein zusätzlicher Netzwerkadapter vorhanden ist über den dann die Kommunikation läuft, der sollte dann auch bei S7Online eingestellt sein.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mbi (14 Dezember 2015)

Hallo
Mit einer Lösung zu deinem Problem kann ich dir leider nicht dienen. 
Eine kurze Frage:
Kannst du die Runtime auf deinem PC starten und funktioniert diese? (Variablen Werte aktuell)
Welche Verbindung nutzt du für die Variablen auf dem Panel? MPI oder die PN??
Warum ich das wissen will:
Konnte bei einem Profibus Projekt nie die Runtime starten zur Fernwartung per VPN (eWon) nur wenn ich die Verbinung zu PN im Panel Projekt geändert habe hat es funktioniert. Ev ist es bei dir ein ähnliches Problem.
Gruss mbi


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du Dich mit der SPS verbinden kannst, dann ist VPN und S7ONLINE richtig eingestellt.
Ist bei dem TP1200 der Transferkanal "Ethernet" enabled? Ist auf dem TP schon eine Runtime drauf und läuft? Ist remote control für Ethernet enabled? (ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das beimTP1200 exakt heißt. Schau mal ins control panel)

Für PG-Verbindungen zur CPU wird Port 102 benutzt, für Verbindungen zum Panel benutzt TIA vermutlich die Ports 1033 und 2308. Ich meine, am Anfang des TIA-Handbuchs sind die verwendeten Ports aufgelistet.

Harald


----------



## ChristophD (15 Dezember 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich mit der SPS verbinden kannst, dann ist VPN und S7ONLINE richtig eingestellt.
> Harald



Das ist bei TIA leider nicht mehr so.
Zum Online gehen verwendet TIA nicht S7ONLINE sondern seine interne eigene Verwaltung.
S7ONLINE kommt dann ins Spiel wenn PanelSimulation oder WinCC RT genutzt werden, diese greifen über S7ONLINE zu.


----------



## Ghosty (18 Oktober 2017)

Hallo SPSGreenhorn, 
ich habe ein ähnliches bzw. das gleiche Problem. Konntest du damals eine Lösung finden?
Systemaufbau bei mir ist folgendermaßen: 
Fernwartungsrouter von MB-Connect. An diesem ist die CPU 1512SP F-1 PN angeschlossen. An der CPU ist über Profinet das Panel TP1200 Comfort angeschossen.
Zur CPU bekomme ich ohne Probleme eine Verbindung. Panel kann ich Pingen, Online-Verbindung geht aber nicht.
Entwicklungsumgebung TIA V14 SP1.


----------



## Aksels (18 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Ghosty,

das Problem von damals dürfte es im TIA V14 nicht mehr geben.
Folgendes kann bei Dir sein:

1. Panel hat keinen Default Gateway eingetragen. Damit weiss es nicht wohin es Pakete ausserhalb der eigenen Netmask schicken soll. Aber wenn Du es Pingen kann kann das nicht sein.
2. Du musst eventuell als Verbindungseinstellung im TIA nicht PN/IE nehmen sondern Ethernet.
3. Online gehen habe ich ehrlich gesagt extrem selten benutzt. Ich gehe immer direkt auf einspielen (rechte Maus-Menu).
4. Solltest Du über diesen Weg Firmware-Updates machen wollen: geht manchmal. Manchmal auch nicht. Dann emfehle ich Dir den Weg über USB-Stick. Denn kannst Du an den Betreiber senden und er kann es recht einfach einspielen.
5. Darauf achten, dass Du im Verbindungsauswahlmenü im TIA auch das Tunnel-Interface auswählst. Nicht die normale Netzwerkkarte (klappt manchmal, manchmal auch nicht).
Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## Ghosty (18 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Aksels,

vielen Dank für die Infos.
Das generelle Routing zum Panel passt soweit schon. Ich habe zur Fernwartung auch den SmartServer eingerichtet.
Der Zugriff auf das Panel mit dem Smart Server funktioniert.

Hab auch schon das direkte Einspielen versucht. Geht aber auch nicht.

Die Option mit dem USB-Stick kenne ich schon. Notfalls wäre das dann auch noch eine Option. 
Lieber wäre es mir aber natürlich, wenn ich vollen Zugriff auf die Anlage haben.

Was meinst du mit Tunnel-Interface? Kannst du mir das nochmal genauer Erklären?


----------



## Bonsai-San (18 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Ghosty,

wie ist dennd ein Transfer Modus an dem Panel eingestellt ??


----------



## Aksels (18 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Ghosty,
Du stellt doch im TIA vor dem Einspielen die Verbindung ein. Das mittlere Feld ist dabei die Netzwerkkarte. Im Normalfall was mit Intel, Wireless oder solche Karten.
Wenn Du über einen Tunnel verbunden bist, dessen Client auf dem Rechner installiert wurde, dann installiert dieser Client eine Virtuelle Netzwerkkarte (TAP Interface bei OpenVPN zum Beispiel).
Unter Umständen kann es sein, dass Du dieses Interface auswählen musst, damit die Verbindung sauber klappt.
Manchmal routet Windows die Anfragen auch korrekt um und die Hardware-Netzwerkkarte geht auch.

Tschau,

Aksels


----------



## Ghosty (19 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Transfereinstellungen sind auf PN/IE ->Automatic.
Hatte vorhin nochmal Kontakt mit dem Siemens-Support. 
Für die Übertragung der HMI wird wohl der Port 5001 + 5002 verwendet. Evtl. wird da noch was geblockt.
Müssen wir mal nochmal prüfen.


----------

